# Is Audyssey Mic that comes with Onkyo 727 good enough



## BadEnglish (Sep 22, 2014)

Greeting,

Is a Audyssey Mic that comes with Onkyo 727 good enough to use with REW, before I buy RSM ?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Impossible to say definitively without data/testing, but it should be, at least at low frequency where you may be EQing. I would not trust it at high frequency, as, generally, this is where inexpensive mics need calibrated correction applied.

cheers,


----------



## radosuaf (Mar 6, 2015)

And what about using ACM1H microphone for calibrating computer speakers with (very theoretical) 48 Hz - 20 kHz frequency response?

Are there any calibration profiles for it?

OK, kind of found something:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/155-d...hootout-emm-6-wm-61a-rs-33-2055-audyssey.html

_This is the EMM-6 vs the Audyssey MultEQ microphone. Many people have this mic and it should do fine for taking measurements without any calibration files._


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Problem is, it’s a cheap mic and as such there is no consistency from one sample to the next. Check out these graphs from Cross Spectrum Labs of the Behringer ECM8000 and Dayton EMM6, both of which cost considerably more than the Audyssey mic. That said, if all you’re interested in is subwoofer measurements, the mic should be fine, according to the AVS link.


















​
Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## radosuaf (Mar 6, 2015)

OK, long story short I'll be equalising 130 USD speakers here (Creative GigaWorks T40 Series II) used mostly for gaming, so I don't plan to spend the same amount on calibrating it .

Would it be better to 

1. simply use frequency charts that I found online to equalise:



















(as you can see, these are fairly similar and what would need adressing is 50 - 250 Hz & 1 kHz - 5 kHz ranges)


2. use the Audyssey mic and see if I come up at the similar curve and if so, equalise using REW

3. use the mic to equalise with REW regardless of the result

4. leave everything "as is"?


----------

